# Leaking Copper Flashing or Water Penetrating Brick?



## camryman95 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a 10 year old brick face town house in Virginia. Hurricane came through last month and water started leaking from behind the crown molding above the bay window. Bay window has a copper roof.

Three roof companies say it needs to be replaced, flashing not done correctly, etc. This is the second time it has leaked but nothing like this. First time was during another driving rain a year ago, but it just developed a water spot on the ceiling in front of the window. Calking and seal around roof and flashing next to brick looks pretty tight.

After the hurricane, we had a week of solid rain and got 8 inches. However, not a drop came in the house above the window. I have been trying to recreate the problem, but can't make it leak again - spraying hose directly into roof, flashing, window, everywhere.

I'm not prepared to drop $2400 for a new copper roof (HOA requirement) if that's not the real issue. They all say flashing can't be repaired/replaced without damaging room. Could the brick have been saturated during he storm and started coming through? Would a brick water repellent be better?

Tough call now. Other thoughts from you guys? Thanks!


----------



## JoJo-Arch (Sep 15, 2011)

Some photos would help please. Cheers joe


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Need photos.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

camryman95 said:


> I have a 10 year old brick face town house in Virginia. Hurricane came through last month and water started leaking from behind the crown molding above the bay window. Bay window has a copper roof.
> 
> Three roof companies say it needs to be replaced, flashing not done correctly, etc. This is the second time it has leaked but nothing like this. First time was during another driving rain a year ago, but it just developed a water spot on the ceiling in front of the window. Calking and seal around roof and flashing next to brick looks pretty tight.
> 
> ...


It is easier to open the ceiling/wall and re-drywall that re-do the roof.

These type roofs are notorious leakers, however, I have surveyed a couple of homes lately that had water issues via saturated bricks so it it not out of the question.

Pictures would help quite a bit.


----------



## camryman95 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Updated Pictures*

Here are some pics that might help. Thanks to everyone for their input.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would check the brick sill on the window above as well as the window header.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

A picture/s of the flashing onto the roof would be good.
From ladder - out the window above?
(Ladder better)

rossfingal

(How's the window above?)


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

rossfingal said:


> A picture/s of the flashing onto the roof would be good.
> From ladder - out the window above?
> (Ladder better)
> 
> ...


+1

Flashing is the first place to look then go in/upward from there.


----------



## JoJo-Arch (Sep 15, 2011)

Check your flashings, especislly above the curved stone header on the window above. Check your sill bricks to this window, remove a brick from the sill and check flashing. Are there any weep holes?. If any are missing or faulty, this sill needs to be redone after installing cavity flashing and weep holes. Check flashing to copper roof and how it's let into brickwork. Repoint as necessary and squeese exterior gap filler into brick joints (but not weep holes). More photos would help. Cheers!


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Planning on water testing several of these in Richmond vicinity soon. A slew of them are leaking and initial inspections are indicating the sills above. One large complex has many and windless rains cause no leaks. A breeze, and all facing south, for instance will leak. No others. Kinda funny in a way since these building have courtyards, and everybody one the same side gets the same leaks. Next week, it's the other side.
Oh, and many of the leaks show up to the inside of the brick veneer.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

tinner666 said:


> Planning on water testing several of these in Richmond vicinity soon. A slew of them are leaking and initial inspections are indicating the sills above. One large complex has many and windless rains cause no leaks. A breeze, and all facing south, for instance will leak. No others. Kinda funny in a way since these building have courtyards, and everybody one the same side gets the same leaks. Next week, it's the other side.
> Oh, and many of the leaks show up to the inside of the brick veneer.


+1

We are seeing quite a bit of that here as well with unsealed brick sills and that is exacerbated by the fact that many of they are pitched the wrong way. Nice job builders... :thumbsup:


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Windows on Wash said:


> +1
> 
> We are seeing quite a bit of that here as well with unsealed brick sills and that is exacerbated by the fact that many of they are pitched the wrong way. Nice job builders... :thumbsup:


 Yep, that's what I found today. CF not cut or even turned into the brick joints was the cause of one leak. Moved up and wet the window sill. GOt plenty more water then.
Another culprit on the sill is the 'doubled' window with a mullion strip in the middle. Below it at the sill level, there is a small piece of trim to close the gap between the windows. It is loose too and a smoking gun. Water could easily get behind it. I recommended a through wall flashing for best results.
BTW, it's a poor design I'm seeing everywhere.... The bay window comes to within 4" of the window. A brick course seems to have been left out so the bricks under the window could be sloped. The bay window comes so high, they had no way to turn the roof panels up, nor add CF! So they added in a row of 1" brick and set the sill brick level. 
Pass it on if that's what anybody else is finding.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

tinner666 said:


> Yep, that's what I found today. CF not cut or even turned into the brick joints was the cause of one leak. Moved up and wet the window sill. GOt plenty more water then.
> Another culprit on the sill is the 'doubled' window with a mullion strip in the middle. Below it at the sill level, there is a small piece of trim to close the gap between the windows. It is loose too and a smoking gun. Water could easily get behind it. I recommended a through wall flashing for best results.
> BTW, it's a poor design I'm seeing everywhere.... The bay window comes to within 4" of the window. A brick course seems to have been left out so the bricks under the window could be sloped. The bay window comes so high, they had no way to turn the roof panels up, nor add CF! So they added in a row of 1" brick and set the sill brick level.
> Pass it on if that's what anybody else is finding.


We see the mullion posts unsealed at the top too!

Crap, crap, and more crap.

Lets me honest, if builders didn't make crap, we wouldn't have jobs in a bunch of cases.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Windows on Wash said:


> We see the mullion posts unsealed at the top too!
> 
> Crap, crap, and more crap.
> 
> Lets me honest, if builders didn't make crap, we wouldn't have jobs in a bunch of cases.


What recession? :whistling2:


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Are the window sills on the 2nd floor above that bay window rowlocks or are they solid stone like limestone or sandstone? I had similar problem:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyYHTl-bunc


----------

